# Virtualbox and Pulseaudio



## cjm (May 23, 2019)

Hi all,

I had problems getting sound working inside a Virtualbox guest running Windows 10 and tried building Virtualbox with Pulseaudio support. Lo and behold, sound in the Windows 10 guest is working now. It's not even all that bad - a pulseaudio process is launched in the corresponding user's context as needed and stopped soon after it's no longer needed - but I'm not really a fan of Pulseaudio and would rather not use it.

OSS in FreeBSD works great and supports just about everything Pulseaudio claims to fix but it appears as if this is a lost cause because mainstream applications are homing in on Pulseaudio. I can't help thinking whether it wouldn't make sense to create a "libpulse" mock library that just maps all Pulseaudio calls to FreeBSD's OSS interface, assuming that's feasible...

Thanks,
--Christina


----------



## rsronin (May 25, 2019)

Congratulations.
How did you build it?
If I try to build virtualbox-ose(-kmod) with ports-mgmt/synth/ it will be ignored/skipped.


----------



## cjm (May 28, 2019)

I never tried synth - I either build directly via "make" or use portmaster.

On this particular system, I'm building via a little script which essentially runs "make package", then installs the package via "pkg -f install". The old "make reinstall" is broken since PR 224244.


----------

